# Massnutten MF increase



## janej (Oct 3, 2008)

I was on the resort web site looking for other information while I found that the MF for 2009 Summit 2/4 bedroom unit jumped to $595/week.  It is still reasonable for 4 bedroom.   But that is a huge increase for one year.  Does any one have more information?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 3, 2008)

WOW, I have not heard.  Maybe it is time to sell one of my units.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 3, 2008)

*Huge Increase!*

*
Annual Maintenance Fee 2009 *

$595.00

The Summit at Massanutten
Resort ID #3640

E-mail address:
smres@massresort.com

Maint. Fees: (540) 289-4911


----------



## janej (Oct 3, 2008)

I took another look and found Summit and Woodstone had the largest increase.  Eagle Trace has a very reasonable increase from $415 to $432.  I plan to write an email to see what they would say.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Just Got Home (Today) From Our "Instant Exchange" Massanutten Week.*

Many of Massanutten's on-site resort activities require participation fees that are discounted or free for people with Activity Cards.  After looking over the list of activities, we decided having Activity Cards would be a good idea, so we signed up for the timeshare sales pitch (which Massanutten tries to disguise as a _Survey_) so we could receive 2 Activity Cards as freebies.  Activity cards otherwise are $99 apiece. 

Bottom line of the sales pitch was a Woodstone EOY 2BR lock-off ("E" unit + adjoining "K" unit) for something in the neighborhood of $10*,*500 with annual fees of approximately $225.  We said _No Thanks_. 

The timeshare seller did mention that charging use fees to owners & renters & exchange guests for mini-golf, regular golf, skiing, going to the indoor water park, etc., helps keep owners' annual fees low.  Otherwise, if those features & activities were free, their costs would have to be covered by the timeshare owners via higher annual fees.  Makes sense to us.  We still said _No Thanks_. 

The timeshare seller also said the RCI 1-in-4 policy applies at Massanutten -- once we exchange in, we can't exchange in again till 4 years have passed.  I should have asked whether that applies to Massanutten as a whole on the 1 hand, or whether on the other hand it just applies to the separate Massanutten timeshares individually.  That is, does exchanging into Woodstone this year mean I'm also blocked from exchanging into The Summit, etc., until 4 years have gone by ? 

We had a nice time for 7*,*500 points + exchange fee + miscellaneous on-site activity participation fees.  Thanks to the 1-in-4 policy, next time we timeshare at Massanutten is apt to be via _Last Call_.  So it goes. 

We'll try to complete a Massnautten item for the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section before long. 

BTW -- back during my high school days in Fairfax County VA, we doofus kids mispronounced the name of the place, which back then was better known as a mountain locality near Harrisonburg VA than as a future timeshare & ski resort.  We didn't know any better than to say it _Massanoooten_.  Between Massanutten & Harrisonburg is Massanetta Springs, where some of the more musically inclined kids -- including the future Chief Of Staff -- participated in music camp. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Emily (Oct 3, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> The timeshare seller also said the RCI 1-in-4 policy applies at Massanutten -- once we exchange in, we can't exchange in again till 4 years have passed.  I should have asked whether that applies to Massanutten as a whole on the 1 hand, or whether on the other hand it just applies to the separate Massanutten timeshares individually.  That is, does exchanging into Woodstone this year mean I'm also blocked from exchanging into The Summit, etc., until 4 years have gone by ?
> 
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Hi Alan - each of the Massanutten resorts has a different resort #.  The 1-in-4 applies to each individual number.  At one time last calls weren't included in the 1-in-4 rules. Not sure if this is still the case.


----------



## janej (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Alan,

Thanks for the report.  I guess the sales person did not mention the 30% fee increase.  I wonder if owners would get any more activities for free after the increase.  Just wishful thinking.

Jane


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 4, 2008)

I just figured it out, 30% increase, man!  However, this resort did have rather low maintenance fees to begin with.  $595 for a lock off that gives you 2 weeks is still less than $300 per week for a weeks vacation.  I wonder how they are going to notify us, and if they have a good explaination for the huge jump.


----------



## yumdrey (Oct 4, 2008)

Less than $600 MF for 4BR L/O unit is not bad, but 30% increase in a year is huge! Why there's no MF increase cap like Worldmark? I think there will be many Summit or Woodstone resales at market soon.


----------



## janej (Oct 4, 2008)

I emailed the resort today asking for an explanation.  

It is not cross the board increase for all Massanutten resorts.  The increases at the Eagle Trace and the new Woodstone are very reasonable.  I wonder why Summit and Woodstone.  The Woodstone units are so new, they should not need anything major yet.


----------



## Patri (Oct 4, 2008)

Owners, keep us posted on this.


----------



## madex (Oct 5, 2008)

Could it be that the new police station in Massanutten cost is being passed to us through our MF?

Disappointing!  We loved our unit, all was new and freshly painted, but 30% increase? ....we are new owners, through resale.  how much MF going to be for the Woodstone?


----------



## janej (Oct 5, 2008)

madex said:


> Could it be that the new police station in Massanutten cost is being passed to us through our MF?
> 
> Disappointing!  We loved our unit, all was new and freshly painted, but 30% increase? ....we are new owners, through resale.  how much MF going to be for the Woodstone?



Woodstone 4 bedrooms are exactly the same as the Summit,  $595 for 2009.


----------



## matbec (Oct 5, 2008)

Here's what's listed as 2009 MF for each resort:

Eagle Trace: $432
Eagle Trace at Killy Court: $432
Shenandoah Villas AB: $595
Shenandoah Villas U or D: $432
Shenandoah Villas Townhouse: $595
Shenandoah Villas at Killy Court: $432
Summit U, L, or UL: $595
Woodstone Meadows FP: $595
Woodstone Meadows YN: $565
Woodstone Casa de Campo KE: $475

Mountainside Villas is probably next. There was a note in the last owner's newsletter from Mountainside that they're considering raising the MF, so it's just a waiting game to see how much the fees will be for 2009.


----------



## aka95 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Renovations for this price?*

We  have been owners at the Summit since 1997. Some of the older Summit units were showing their age and I believe received new furniture in the living room. With that large an increase, what other planned renovations are in store for an assessment jump that large? All of the Summit units other than Hillside and Sunrise have only two TV's in the unit. Does anyone know of plans to add a tv in the second bedroom that many owners have been requesting for years? I wonder are they going to add flat screen TV's that many gold crown units have now. Or free wireless internet? The $55 a week they charge now is too excessive, especially when most places offer it for free. If they are going to remain at gold crown status they are going to have to step up their game to keep up with the big boys.


----------



## janej (Oct 5, 2008)

I figured it is about $7000 per unit per year increase.  That should be enough to buy the TVs and replace some furniture.  I hope at least part of this increase is one time only for them to comply with the GC status.

What about Woodstone?  Aren't those unit relatively new?  Are these two actually managed as one?  It seems like the MF is always the same.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 6, 2008)

We were at the Summit this past summer.  The unit had 3 flat screen TV's, and new furniture.  Could definately have used a new BBQ grill.


----------



## janej (Oct 6, 2008)

I called the admin number in Marty's response.  I was told the increase is mostly due to refurbish of the unit, including replacement of furniture and TVs.  I asked if this is one time increase.  I think he understood me wrong.  He said that we should not have such a big increase again next year.   But he did not know.  The board of directors decide the MF.  I can't wait to see the official communication.


----------



## aka95 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ann-Marie,

What area of the Summit did you stay in? Did you stay in Hillside or Sunrise or the units on Litten Lane? Just curious to know which units have the 3 flat screens and new furniture.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 7, 2008)

102 upper and lower


----------



## SBK (Oct 7, 2008)

*Brand New Owner -- Do we have any power?*

As brand new Summit owners, we are curious about the HOA or Board of Directors or whatever they call it.

How much input do owners have?  How is the board elected?   

My only experience is with very small, owner run resorts, and I just don't get how there can be such a humongous increase without owner input.  Or do they still own so many units that they control the board.

The low MF was a big factor in our decision to buy.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 8, 2008)

I have been an owner for 10 + years.  I have never been asked to vote for a BOD's.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 10, 2008)

*Massanutten Resort Review.*

I just now sent in a review of our recent Woodstone At Massanutten _Instant Exchange_ week for the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section. 

We were in unit 318-K of the Casa de Campo section -- had a nice time. 

( If you own 318-K, thanks for depositing. )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## laura1957 (Oct 10, 2008)

Since I own 2 Summit weeks I am not particularly happy about this 

But it still seems to be lower MF than many places are charging and within driving distance - so it still is my favorite.


----------



## SBK (Oct 11, 2008)

*Finally read the Timeshare Instrument!!!*

Buying resale -- great for price!   

Buying resale -- bad for not being able to see the ruling documents before you commit.   

The packet that we got includes the original Timeshare Instrument, dated 15 September 1994, and a Fourth Supplement to the Timeshare Instrument, dated 15 May 2002.  

If anyone has supplements 1, 2 and 3 and/or knows if there are any supplements after 4, could you please let us know?  They might negate the the information I am putting in below.

(According to the initial Instrument, Great Eastern controls the BOD through 2050.)

Here is what I found in the original instrument:

Section 1. DEFINITIONS

Para 1.12 "CPI Increase"refers to the annual amount (rounded up to the next $5.00) by which the Maintenance Fee may be increased by Developer.  Increases in Assessments may also be restricted to such CPI increase, if negotiated from time to time between SMOA and Managing Agent, as enabled in Section 10.3.  The amount of the increase is determined by multiplying the Fee or Assessment then in effect by a fraction the numerator being the Consumer Price Index, All Urban Consumers, (1967=100), as established by the U. S. Department of Labor (Index) for the December before the Effective Date, and the denominator being the Index for the December immediately before such December.  The Effective Date shall be the date that such Maintenance Fee or Assessment is payable. (sic -- there should be a comma after fraction for clarity, but there isn't.)

then --

Section 12 -- *Payments by Owners*

para 12.2 -- *Maintenance Fee*

_Blah Blah about being required to pay the fee._

The Maintenance Fee is hereby established to $350.00  Developer may increase the Maintenance Fee only in accordance with the CPI Increase.

_Blah Blah about how you can't reserve a week if you haven't paid._

************************

So here are my issues:

1)  Are there any supplements out there that I don't have that change their right to increase the MF on a different basis?

2)  If there are not, I do not believe that this is a legitimate increase all at once from the $460.00.  It does not say that they can add up the CPI from years that they did not make an increase and do it cumulatively.

Does anyone else think that we may have a case to fight the increase?  I'd love to hear from lawyers.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 11, 2008)

*Massanutten Timeshare Instrument*

*
The Summit Resale packet that we received included a copy of *

Exhibit 1
Time-Share Instrument 
Dated 15 September 1994 
Deed Book 1302 P305 - P326

and 

Exhibit 1.1 
Fourth Supplement to the Timeshare Instrument 
Dated 15 May 2002
Book B2091
Includes Reference to Dates and Deed Book and Pages for 
First Supplement - Second Supplement - Third Supplement

This Information is Recorded in
Rockingham County Courthouse 
Harrisonburg, Virginia 22801


----------



## SBK (Oct 11, 2008)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> The Summit Resale packet that we received included a copy of *
> 
> Exhibit 1
> ...



Marty --

Thanks

But do those supplements do anything other than list the numbers of new units, and why don't we get copies of the exact wording of the supplements?

If there is no language in those supplements to amend how the MF can be adjusted, we can fight this.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 11, 2008)

*Consumer Price Index*

*
CPI Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs)*

http://www.bls.gov/cpi/cpifaq.htm#Question_1


----------



## _OX_ (Oct 14, 2008)

*Let's do the Math*



SBK said:


> (According to the initial Instrument, Great Eastern controls the BOD through 2050.)
> 
> Para 1.12 "CPI Increase"refers to the annual amount (rounded up to the next $5.00) by which the Maintenance Fee may be increased by Developer.  Increases in Assessments may also be restricted to such CPI increase, if negotiated from time to time between SMOA and Managing Agent, as enabled in Section 10.3.  The amount of the increase is determined by multiplying the Fee or Assessment then in effect by a fraction the numerator being the Consumer Price Index, All Urban Consumers, (1967=100), as established by the U. S. Department of Labor (Index) for the December before the Effective Date, and the denominator being the Index for the December immediately before such December.  The Effective Date shall be the date that such Maintenance Fee or Assessment is payable. (sic -- there should be a comma after fraction for clarity, but there isn't.)
> 
> ...



Now, I'm not a lawyer but I play one on TV.

Following the above, you would take the CPI for Dec. '08 divided by the CPI for Dec. '07. The CPI for 12/07 was 629. The CPI for 12/08 has not yet determined but let's take a very liberal guesstimate and say it will be 675. (the largest 1 year increase since 1998 was 25--Dec '06 to Dec '07--I'm allowing an increase of 46.) So...

675 divided by 629 = 1.073 (That's a 7.3% increase...a far cry from from the 37.7% increase in the Woodstone Casa de Campo KE Maint Fee.)

Does anyone have an up to date instrument that overrides the CPI cap on increases?
Can increases be challenged? If so, how?

CPI info http://data.bls.gov/cgi-bin/surveymost?cu
Check the 2nd box---U.S. All Items, 1967=100


----------



## janej (Oct 31, 2008)

Got the Summit Signal today.  It looks like there will be another 10% increase next year and a special assessment under $200.  There is a long list of renovations to be done in the next 5 years.  I am sure the renovated unit will be great.  But i have not heard much complains about these unit as is.  It only says "The board feels that this exciting renovation project is necessary".  I wonder what story the Woodstone owners will get to justify their increase.


----------



## NTHC (Oct 31, 2008)

As a resident of  Massanutten and an owner of many weeks of timeshare here, I am of the opinion that the death of Jim Lambert(who developed the resort with Dice Hammer) has perhaps changed the makeup and philosophy of the company.  

He was the type of person you would find from time to time having a drink in the restaurant or taking a look around the property.  This was his "baby" so to speak.  I think often times when the visionary is gone, the people running a company make changes that are not in keeping with what made it successful to begin with.

JMHO,
cindy


----------



## jdetar (Dec 4, 2008)

BTW the 1 in 4 rule applies only to the gold crowns. Which are summit, and woodstone. So you could go to summit one year and woodstone, and go to any of the other 3 as much as you want during that time.


----------



## matbec (Dec 4, 2008)

*1 in 4 applies to each of the resorts*



jdetar said:


> BTW the 1 in 4 rule applies only to the gold crowns. Which are summit, and woodstone. So you could go to summit one year and woodstone, and go to any of the other 3 as much as you want during that time.



I was just on the RCI website and the 1 in 4 rule was showing for each of the other 3 resorts as well (Eagle Trace at Mass, Eagle Trace at Killy, Shenandoah Villas). The rule is visible when you click on the Available Units tab, but is applied to exchanges only. I guess Extra Vacations don't count (?). The only resort the rule doesn't apply to is Mountainside Villas (different ownership).


----------



## jdetar (Dec 4, 2008)

I emailed the resort and they told me only for the gold crowns today... Hrm!


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 10, 2008)

Kinda off topic ... 

Anyone know if the Mountainside units have been fully renovated? If anyone has pictures post renovation, that would be amazing. 

Thanks!


----------

